

NextGenBux.com - Paid to click website - crappypixel
http://nextgenbux.com/
New PTC websites, first 500 members to join will receive 1 month Silver membership.
======
rick888
The "next generation" started and went out of business in 1997. There were a
whole host of sites that uses this exact model in the late 90s. All of them
failed. I'm guessing it's because the traffic the advertisers get doesn't
convert to very many sales.

~~~
crappypixel
I have a pre-budget of 200$ so it can`t fail. Join with confidence! And don`t
worry about where I get my advertisers from, after all you`ll get paid. Who
care`s if I`m on - balance. :)

~~~
baltcode
Yeah, but that the half a cent doesn't add up to the energy expended in
looking at the website!

------
Animus7
What's stopping people from scripting up clickspam? People already do this to
competitors. Imagine what they'd do if there was direct profit.

And what's stopping advertisers from noticing this fundamental flaw?

